# When will my little wethers "stuff" fall off after banding?



## dianneS (Oct 8, 2009)

I have two little wethers that have been on the property for one week.  I'm not sure how long ago the previous owner banded them... maybe three weeks ago.  I'm getting concerned because their "stuff" hasn't fallen off yet?!  The one little guy's is shriveled up pretty good, the other one still has hair on it and is still the color of the rest of his belly, although it seems to be detaching just below the band, but not much. 

I hope that woman did it correctly!  She said this was her first time banding, and that scared the crap out of me!  Is there any way it could be done wrong??  Are there different bands for goats or do you use the same ones that are used on cattle?

They seem to be healthy otherwise and doing just fine.  I just figured that things would have progressed a little in the past week, maybe fallen off by now, but things still look the same as when they got here?


----------



## lilhill (Oct 8, 2009)

We use the little green bands to wether our little guys, and sometimes it can take up to 7 or 8 weeks for the testicles to fall off.


----------



## mully (Oct 8, 2009)

Up to 2 months ... it is a simple procedure so i would venture a guess all is well.  No redness, swelling or in pain so you will just have to wait it out.


----------



## dianneS (Oct 9, 2009)

I think everything is okay.  All of the information I could find said two weeks!  That could be older and full sized goats of course.  My guys are pygmy/nigerian dwarf and they were banded around three-four weeks of age.

I've found that other goat people estimate around two months.  That puts my mind at ease!  The bigger of the two boys seems to be progressing a little faster than his brother.  I guess size does matter!


----------

